# Pastured Rabbits



## Harbisgirl (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello,

How many of you raise pastured rabbits in tractors? If so, do you only have grow outs on pasture or do you have your breeding stock in tractors as well (seperate tractors of course)? I'm interested in adding rabbits to our farm and would like to include them in our rotational grazing program (goats, pigs, chickens, ducks). But I'm not a fan of cages so I'd really like to raise them all in tractors, if possible. I spoke to a local breeder who advised against it, saying that a pregnant doe would likely get spooked and either abort the pregnancy or eat the babies after birth, so that worries me. Note that we do have hot electric fence (the premier 1 netting fence) that goes around each group of tractors so predators can't get in, but we do have predators in the area so I don't know if smelling them could be enough to scare her? Have any of you tried this and had success? If so, how/why? Have any of you tried this and failed? If so, how/why?

Thanks!


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 9, 2016)

You also have to include eagles, hawks, owls, crows, etc. in the predator column. How about disease and parasite organisms and pests such as rats, mites, etc . ?   What about some poisonous plants that might be in the pasture ? Your daily labor will only increase in time.  All in all a VERY BAD idea.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 9, 2016)

Pasture raising _could_ work, it just usually doesnt. As @Bossroo said, there are TONS of things that could hurt and/or scare your rabbits. I've never seen or had a rabbit eat their kits, and do not know anyone who has, so that may just be one of those things people think will happen, but doesnt. Aborting is a possibilty, though. So is abandonment, destroying the nest, etc. Just smelling a predator might not do it, though. Digging out is also a possibility. There are a lot of variables that need to be addressed, which makes it complicated. Cage raising is equally complicated, but much safer. If you dont like the idea of cages, you could do a half and half arrangement,with a cage for the rabbits during the night/when you arent home, and a run for during the day.


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Jan 1, 2017)

Harbisgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> How many of you raise pastured rabbits in tractors? If so, do you only have grow outs on pasture or do you have your breeding stock in tractors as well (seperate tractors of course)? I'm interested in adding rabbits to our farm and would like to include them in our rotational grazing program (goats, pigs, chickens, ducks). But I'm not a fan of cages so I'd really like to raise them all in tractors, if possible. I spoke to a local breeder who advised against it, saying that a pregnant doe would likely get spooked and either abort the pregnancy or eat the babies after birth, so that worries me. Note that we do have hot electric fence (the premier 1 netting fence) that goes around each group of tractors so predators can't get in, but we do have predators in the area so I don't know if smelling them could be enough to scare her? Have any of you tried this and had success? If so, how/why? Have any of you tried this and failed? If so, how/why?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes!!!!!! Another pastured weirdo friend!! 
I think its an AMAZING idea!! Go for it! Your bunnies will be much healthier for it!


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2017)

Skip pasture raising, as in actually on the grass. Instead, cut and bring them fresh greens several times a day. 

There is an endless list of crap that can and will go wrong and everything wants to eat a tasty rabbit, everything!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 1, 2017)

secuono said:


> Skip pasture raising, as in actually on the grass. Instead, cut and bring them fresh greens several times a day.
> 
> There is an endless list of crap that can and will go wrong and everything wants to eat a tasty rabbit, everything!


2X   x 10X  =  bad idea to pasture rabbits .


----------

